# Remove Windows 98 screen during start / shut down



## Toledo Nick (Mar 15, 2003)

Hi

Anyone know how to remove / bypass the Windows 98 screen that is displayed in low resolution graphics, during start-up and shut down of 98SE. My system intermittently freezes during start-up and shut down and I want to rule out problems associated with the display adapter having to put these graphics up unecessarily.

Cheers


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if your display adapter can't put up low-res graphics, I think you should address that issue!


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Here's a link on Troubleshooting Start-up and Shut-down problems in Windows 98. Hope it helps!

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;188867

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;202633


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I think TweakUI will allow you to not display the Splash screen.


----------



## Toledo Nick (Mar 15, 2003)

Walkeriam

The Microsoft resources for shutdown issues was useful. I downloaded a shutdown patch and it seems much more stable now during shutdown.

Start ups are still erratic. About 4 times out of ten startups, the system will freeze after the blank wallpaper is displayed, but before the quicklaunch toolbar and desktop icons are built.

Could you have a look at my boot log analyzer delays and failures, and comment if there are any troublesome processes that can removed.

Whilst I was creating a new bootlog file the system powercycled midway though startup. Normally it just freezes if there is going to be a problem but it does powercycle occassionaly.

Thanks


18:39:32 0.33 Loading Device = C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE
18:39:32 1.00 Loading Device = C:\WINDOWS\DBLBUFF.SYS
18:39:33 1.33 Loading Device = C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\VIDE-CDD.SYS
18:39:34 2.11 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\IFSHLP.SYS
18:39:36 1.00 LoadSuccess = VMM
18:39:37 0.00 LoadFailed = ndis2sup.vxd
18:39:38 0.06 DEVICEINITFAILED = MTRR
18:39:39 0.28 Started SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus (ACPI\ACPI_INTERRUPT\0)
18:39:42 0.39 Enumerating USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_0E&BUS_00&DEV_14&FUNC_02)
18:39:46 1.06 Starting TCP/IP (NETWORK\MSTCP\0001)
18:39:48 0.00 Init Failure ppa3.mpd
18:39:48 4.72 Initing viadsk.mpd
18:39:53 1.83 Initing drvwq117.vxd
18:39:55 0.28 Init Success drvwq117.vxd
18:39:55 0.28 INITCOMPLETE = IOS
18:39:56 0.00 INITCOMPLETEFAILED = SDVXD
18:39:56 0.28 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\serial.vxd
18:39:57 6.56 InitDone = TSRQuery (time estimated)
18:40:04 0.39 Enumerating Standard Floppy Disk Controller (ACPI\*PNP0700\0)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If you want to get rid of the windows splash screen, edit the msdos.sys file, add line that says logo=0 unless there is a line there already saying logo=1, then just change it to zero....save changes. Do this under the [options] area.

Also get rid of the Windows startup sound, that sometimes creates loading problems.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Disconnect your zip drive, it seems to be your problem.

Or see here for fixing parallel port issues for iomega drives,

http://pw1.netcom.com/~deepone/zipjaz/pp.html

Also noticed:

DeviceInitFailed = MTRR
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) is a .vxd file that is responsible for manipulating memory ranges. This file is loaded with DirectX 5.0; however, none of the DirectX core components use the service that is provided by MTRR. The Ntkern file and some video adapter drivers do use the service that is provided by MTRR to change memory ranges.

Updating directx may fix this.... Do a search on the machines drive and make sure the file "mtrr.vxd" is present on the machine, otherwise you'll have find the file on the net and reinstall it as simply installing directx will not replace that file.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Do you have a tape drive? If not you can rename three files:

They reside in
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS
drvwq117.vxd 
Drvwppqt.vxd 
Drvwcdb.vxd

Change the .vxd extension to .old 
drvwq117.old 
Drvwppqt.old 
Drvwcdb.old

It will speed up your boot. Not necessarily remove the delay in the spot where you are experiencing it though.


----------



## Toledo Nick (Mar 15, 2003)

With those three tape drive .vxd files bypassed, start-up does not have a pronounced pause as previously. Cool. 

Have done three shutdowns and start-ups without hitch. Seems much better now.

I dont have the mtrr.vxd on my hard disc. Where would I find it on the net ? and which folder should it be placed ?

Thanks:up:


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about the MTRR, it is only a .06 second delay.

Your biggest delay is "viadsk.mpd" which is your PRIMARY BUS MASTER IDE CONTROLLER and is necessary to run your Hard-Drive.

I would leave it alone if it is starting ok now.


----------



## Toledo Nick (Mar 15, 2003)

Good advice.

If it aint bust, dont fix it !

Cheers:up:


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> Also get rid of the Windows startup sound, that sometimes creates loading problems.


Good point Candy; thanks for the reminder. With W98se the shutdown sound can also cause a hangup. I suggest removing startup and shutdown sounds entirely, as they add nothing to system performance. As a matter of fact, all sounds, splash screens and screensavers are merely "Window" dressing.


----------



## Toledo Nick (Mar 15, 2003)

Start-up and shut down sounds were disabled many moons ago.

I have looked into editing msdos.sys using notepad, but cant then save the file as it is marked as read only. How should it be edited ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You have to change the properties from read only.....uncheck the box.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Happy belated Birthday AcaCandy!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks walkeriam


----------



## FordGuy057 (Sep 17, 2003)

Try removing Windows entirely! There is a dandy little operating system known as linux, which you should be able to get fo $10- $5000 dollars, depending on what you want.  The $10 dollar one is more than sufficient to replace windows, though. www.linux.org has details. Also, if yopu have any questions you can contact me at [email protected] , but please stick to the subject  I would be more than happy to help you decide if you want Linux or not, and can probably send you a copy for nothing more than my cost.


----------

